# free patterns to download



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/american-girl-doll-free-weekend-casual-girl-hat--waistcoat

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/american-girl-doll-free-beret-pattern


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

more free patterns to download

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tiny-knitted-dolls-for-kids


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

from womans weekly austrailian free pattern

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knitted-nativity-scene


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Doll vest free to knit

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/doll-vest---mossy-vest


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

free pattern for a doll

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knitted-waldorf-doll


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Knit your own royal Baby

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knit-your-own-royal-baby


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

free pattern

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knitted-babydoll


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice little shrug for a doll 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/butterfly-shrug-for-dolls


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

for the Bear a free pattern for Hat Scarf and cardigan 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mr-bears-cardigan-hat--scarf


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

this I have made a free pattern of Jackie Gibbs

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/14-inch-doll-free-one-button-cardigan


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice Teddy Jumper it says free download

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/beary-comfy-jumper


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

minniemo said:


> Oh what a shame, the link from ravelry to W/Weekly says "Does Not Exist"...It is so cute


 Hi so sorry about that just had a look and you are right will delete that one off


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Free Duck shelf toy pattern this is so cute

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/free-duck-shelf-doll-knitting-pattern


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

A free pattern from amanda Berry

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snazzy-suit

I dont know if some of these are still available but give them a try


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Another free pattern from amanda Berry

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pretty-party-outfit


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Bitty Baby Layette 
free download

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bitty-baby-layette


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Christmas elf 
These are a nice thing to knit

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christmas-elf-4


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

free debbie Bliss rag doll pattern

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ragdoll


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Lovely set for a doll I have just downloaded it 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pumpkin-elf-costume-2


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

this is for a 8 inch teddy

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/a-stranded-colorwork-sweater-for-a-small-teddy-bear---archived


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

free pattern for a doll I like this one

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sasha-baby-romper


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

for a 18 inch doll

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rosies-circular-yoke-sweater


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Back Pack for dolls

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/a51-backpack


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Yuletide Teddy Jumper 
this is lovely 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/yuletide-teddy


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Jean Greenhowe free patterns

http://www.jeangreenhowe.com/patterns.html


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

doll out fit

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/firefly-season


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

These may be nice for the dolls to have a doll

free pattern

http://bitstobuy.blogspot.co.uk/2012/02/free-miniature-knitting-pattern-dolls.html


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

small dolls

http://www.ausee.org/ausEE%20Knitted%20Doll%20Pattern.pdf


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

small knitted dolls
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-287174-2.html#6067192


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice free downloads for you

a bit of every thing on here

http://www.deramores.com/free-patterns?utm_source=newsletter_signup&utm_medium=welcome&utm_campaign=patterns


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh, Vera!!!!! You've outdone yourself!! I just had to have almost all of these patterns!! When will I ever have time to make them???? Thank you for all of these fabulous links!!!!


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi 
I am glad you liked them and your comment as well I wish there was a few that would write in like you do thank you 
vera


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

very nice and a lot of time you gave us to send these all.


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

Just discovered your posts. Thank you for the Bitty Baby Layette post, just the thing I needed for my ggranddaughter's Christmas doll.


----------



## annie78 (Jul 17, 2011)

Just found this list. Going to take me a long time drooling over patterns to decide what to make first. Thanks for sharing this great list!!!!


----------



## knitting4friends (Jan 10, 2012)

Just found your list! Added many to my library. I like to do small animals, AG doll clothes and other doll clothes that I can finish within 3 evenings. thank you very much!


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Hello. I just found this section tonight.
I have been looking for a nice knitted doll pattern and now I have several to look at.
Thank you for these wonderful pattern links.


----------



## sewbzy (Jun 18, 2011)

Fantastic: Thank you for the time you spent gathering these sites.Will be using a lot this summer.
Sandy


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

WOW feels like Christmas morning. Thank you, thank you, thank you


----------



## kittysgram (Nov 12, 2011)

Azzara said:


> Hello. I just found this section tonight.
> I have been looking for a nice knitted doll pattern and now I have several to look at.
> Thank you for these wonderful pattern links.


----------



## candicelegrange (Jul 20, 2013)

Very nice list! Thank you for compiling it!


----------



## tricialynn051 (Jun 5, 2015)

Thank you for taking the time to put all the sites together. I downloaded so much my fingers are cramped...lol...but seriously, it was nice of you.


----------



## nanny v (Sep 4, 2013)

vera M said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/american-girl-doll-free-weekend-casual-girl-hat--waistcoat
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/american-girl-doll-free-beret-pattern


Thank you so much vera M ,that was so kind of you to post all these patterns, thankyou for thinking of others, will be using most of them  :thumbup: xx


----------



## nanny v (Sep 4, 2013)

just subscribed to this forum , didnt know it was here, its brillant, thankyou everybody xx


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

this is for a 18 inch doll I have not done this one


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

found this one its nice


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank you so much vera M. I had no idea this site was here. I just found it yesterday. I really appreciate all the time you have spent getting all these patterns together.


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

free pattern for you I found for xmas


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Here is a site for patterns for dolls and she only charges £1 take a loo at them

http://debibirkin.com/dolls_clothes


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

new pattern xmas pudding 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mini-christmas-pudding-2


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

tree dec on ravelry

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-knitted-christmas-tree-decorations


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you so much, this is a early Christmas present!!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Vera, thank you, you are such a treasure!
Christine


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

hi have you sub to my page dolls and bears on KP that is where I put them


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

here is a free one for slippers


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you so much for the shares.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

What cute patterns! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

This is a nice site for tiny tears Patterns a lot to look at 
http://www.nixneedles.co.uk/Hobbies/Knitting/Knitting-Patterns-Designs/Knitted-Dolls-Clothes


----------



## AmareeLis (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you Vera.. Love teddies and dolls..


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

Just found your page here, thank you Vera M!


----------



## mollymcg (Aug 29, 2016)

Thanks, Vera!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Frannyward said:


> Thank you so much vera M. I had no idea this site was here. I just found it yesterday. I really appreciate all the time you have spent getting all these patterns together.


Thank you ☺


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

Wow! Came across these by accident, a huge thank you, there are so many lovely free patterns


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you Vera. Just came on this today, will subscribe for sure.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks for sharing ☺


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

catherine nehse said:


> Wow! Came across these by accident, a huge thank you, there are so many lovely free patterns


I only just found this....so amazing ☺


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank you for all the pattern links. 
I will knit a few after I finish a few other incomplete knits, I am trying to be a bit more disciplined in my knitting life.


----------



## nanna caz (Jul 25, 2016)

Wow! So many links. Thanks everyone for posting.


----------

